
Show HN: RecBox.io – Stores email your receipt directly to our app - noso
https://www.recbox.io
======
Freak_NL
From the privacy policy:

> We (Nexusfuse Ltd) may update our Privacy Policy from time to time. Thus,
> you are advised to review this page periodically for any changes. We will
> notify you of any changes by posting the new Privacy Policy on this page.
> These changes are effective immediately after they are posted on this page.

"This is our privacy policy. It will change from time to time, and the only
way to figure out what changed, is to perform a manual diff on this page
frequently."

Seems trustworthy.

This of course is in addition to the dubious nature of an ad-supported service
that you hand over a good chunk of your purchase history in the form of
receipts, but that will hardly surprise anyone here.

~~~
noso
With regards to the privacy policy, being a small (2 person) company I was
limited with the options available.

I wrote the app for two reasons:

1) Store all my receipts in one place and stop my email filling up with future
emails from these stores

2) I wanted to learn/explore React Native and Google Cloud

There are ads on the app but these are to cover the running costs if people
did decide to use it.

There is no dubious intentions, I was just keeping my skills fresh and thought
other people would find the app useful.

Thanks for your feedback.

All the best

